# Does the job



## CanadianWoodChuck

Looks good, I have a set of the Carter roller guides and I'm really pleased. Have a great new year!


----------



## patron

looks good
i have a cheap disposable brush on mine
(it came with the saw)
need a new one
this will fill that bill just fine
thanks


----------



## twokidsnosleep

Got one in my Santa stocking this year


----------



## Pete_Jud

My wife works in a hospital, and brings back disposable tooth brushes that have never been used. I find a little dab of 5 min epoxy, does the same thing, for a lot lower cost. But I have known to be on the cheap side.


----------



## Popsnsons

Just now getting on the Carter band wagon. I have the Stabilizer and my Magfence is just around the corner. Might as well add the wheel brush. Thanks for the review.


----------



## TheDane

This was one of the first accessories I added to my Jet 14" when I bought it last Spring. I was amazed at how much sawdust the lower tire accumulated without it, and how clean it stays since I added the brush.

I have purchased a number of items from Carter Products, and can't say enough good about their products and their customer service. When I ordered my brush and Quick Release, their website was down so I called their toll-free order line. The woman I spoke with made dealing with Carter Products a very pleasant experience!

-Gerry


----------



## dfdye

I do love the toothbrush idea! I have seen it a few places now, but I think I am going to use a nylon bristled plastic brush like this since I have a few lying around the shop already.

It is nice to know that there is a "designed" item for this if the cheap-o ideas don't hold up well! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I was considering all the "toothbrush" ideas but when I saw how cheap this was…and it took all of about 2 minutes to install, I put it on the Xmass list….didn't feel like jimmy rigging anything…no offense to Jimmy


----------



## stevenhsieh

Dumb question

Have you had any problem it melting the brush?


----------



## twokidsnosleep

Installed mine this morning. 
Not smart to do this at -5 degrees Celsius as my bs blade was not so flexible.
I wound up using two spring clamps on the top wheel to hold the bugger down while I stretched the blade onto the lower wheel.
The brush works great btw


----------



## ghudspeth

Another mounting solution: after upgrading my Delta 14" with the riser block, the new inside blade guard is aluminum as opposed to the original black plastic. I didn't want to bother drilling a hole in the new blade guard, so I just used a bit of hot-melt glue to install it. Works great.


----------

